# Zapco AG series fan replacement?



## southpawskater (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey everybody, I have a Zapco AG650 and an AG750 both of which require replacement of the noisy fans. Just wondering if anybody has done this on theirs and where they found the fans at. Any input would help, thanks as always.


----------



## Mike_Dee (Mar 26, 2011)

What size are the fans? Some pics of your set up would help greatly.


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

I just replaced the fan in my AG650 with a RDH4010S. It's a brushless fan and is very quiet. You will have to swap out your connector. You would be fine with mostly any 40mm x 40mm x 10mm fan though as I think the holes would all be the same.


----------



## southpawskater (Feb 17, 2010)

Sweet, I figured most any 40x40x10 would do but I was sure there was someone else on here that had to do it before and could confirm that, thanks!


----------

